# Milking machine needed



## Sweet Suprize (Feb 14, 2014)

Hey ya'll I never owned a milking machine before but i want one. Is any one selling a cheap milking machine in working condition please!
It needs to fit Nigerians dwarfs please.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

check out ebay theres always all kinds of new n used ones on there .a new type i'm courious about if they work without damageing the teat use a steady vacume from a small battery powered or hand pump milking into a canning jar . I also saw a more traditional type ;all in one unit new under 400 $ .


----------



## Sweet Suprize (Feb 14, 2014)

I did look at those. I don't like the Vacuum one it looks like it would damage the teat to much I was looking at this https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=L&ai...e=5&ei=6VoLU4KBIYrXygHRlIG4BQ&ved=0CHYQqCswAg


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

I use the Henry Milker and haven't had any problems with it at all. I don't really like the plastic handle so go a different handle off Ebay that works better and wont break if I drop it.


----------



## Sweet Suprize (Feb 14, 2014)

I am very cautious about not damaging the teats as much as possible. I was looking at some paulsators but what do you think about those


----------



## Westwood (May 13, 2002)

Mechanical milkers need a vaccum of 12 inches. For nigerians, use sheep inflations, rather than small cow inflations. I think I still have the parts to put together one more milker Better yet, you find a Surge bucket with a working plusator. . . oh lord, here I go again. I just can't stay away.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

Check out Hamby's Dairy Supply ... http://hambydairysupply.com/xcart/


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I suppose poor men have poor ways ;I decided to give the much less expencive milker a chance .with the surge type stainless steel milkers and vavume pumps costing well over 1200 .$ and that utterly easy over 200 .$ that plastic bottle looks extreamly hard to clean . I bought the henery milker (well under a 100$) with a garintee ,I carefully tried it out after reading of people damageing the teats with it .I followed it's directions and watched the pressure gauge as I pumped it up . watched as a stream of milk filled the quart" glass " canning mason jar .lo and behold it has worked fine saveing my back and keeping the milk clean .I did find some 1/2 gallon mason jars so I can compleat my goat milking without changing jars


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

How long does it take you to milk out one cow with that cheaper milker? 

I've always used the surge milkers, pricey, but all stainless, durable, fast, easy to clean etc.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

the surge milker is a fine machine you are right milking a cow with the hand pump milker would take more time and involve stopping and switching out many mason jars . but for a goat with less production and utters. it works fine for me


----------



## goto10 (Oct 5, 2009)

Please see my signature for some milking machine options.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

All I know is to stay away from the vacuum pump that spews oil mist/droplets out of its vent. 

What a mess.


----------



## goto10 (Oct 5, 2009)

Basically you get what you pay for with those but they are the least expensive 6 cfm pump out there and many people start with those and upgrade later when they have the money. 

Another option is there are a few sellers on ebay selling Gast 1023 pumps. They are going for about $179 each right now, are oil-less and pull about 10 cfm but they are not as plug and play as the cheaper oil pumps. These Gast pumps have no power switch and you must install an electric plug yourself but they are high quality, very economical and no oily mess.


----------



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

I just received my milker (model DP504) from Mike Perry (http://www.perrysmilkers.com) today. I've been researching them for 2 years, and his milkers have excellent reviews.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

Harvestmoon, 

how has that milker been working out?


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

I bought from Mike Perry 2 years ago. He is always available for questions. If I had to do it over I would not change a thing


----------

